# From USA to Singapore



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

well i want to eventually want to move to singapore someday, i was wondering how much money i should save up to make a comfortable move there, i am in college now for 1.5 more years but after i am wanting to take my graphic design degree and move.


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,

It depends on how u rate "comfortable".


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

i mean just get by day to day without being too stresses, i wouldnt even care just renting out a single room for a little while for a few hundred until i can save up some more cash there, and try to find a job when i get out of college


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

What are your goals in Moving to a small conservative foreign city?


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

well i met a girl in college who was from there (shes home now(, we dated, now broken up because of the length of time until we can see each other again since i dont graduate for another 1.5 years, but still like each other, and i can get her back when im more capable of seeing her more permanently. plus im a person who loves changes and i want to visit the world and singapore seems like an awesome place regardless. im sick of having 4 seasons i want heat!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Miami would give you a lot more then hope of getting her back.


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

im asking for advice here on moving to singapore, not miami.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

*Moving to singapore*



drewt09 said:


> im asking for advice here on moving to singapore, not miami.


Drew09, rental for a room in neighbourhood area range about $350 to $650 and rental for condo's is about $1000 to $6000 depending on which area. Town area are more expensive.

Maybe u can drop me a message and i'll answer ur enquires.


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

sent u a visitor message


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, the way the economy is being forecast here, new expat grads will have a tougher time getting a job

And the days of "making money in Singapore" are crumbling, and you can't blame the natives for demands of affirmative action

Well, I would say, graduate, get some experience and then head here .. or head to Shanghai, which has become the mirror image of Dubai for expats (oh, Singapore never even came close to Dubai - re: expats, i.e. lesser qualified drawing bigger bucks ..   )

Drop me a PM if you need specific info .. 

And with your degree still due to complete, I would say that you need to slow down ..

Lance Kim: Condos for 1,000 ? where do they exist ? did you mean condo rooms ??


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

well its not like im getting my degree then heading to singapore right after, its just thats kind of the plan not too long after like a half a year to a year after i graduate, ill make sure i have atleast 4-6k saved up just incase if i cant find a job, and am i able to get like a crappy job until i find a good job or is it like completely necessary to get one in my field as an expat, just so i can start getting money? plus i wonder what the demand in the graphic design field is.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

*Condo roms*



ecureilx said:


> actually, the way the economy is being forecast here, new expat grads will have a tougher time getting a job
> 
> And the days of "making money in Singapore" are crumbling, and you can't blame the natives for demands of affirmative action
> 
> ...


Yes i mean condo rooms.


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

well?


----------



## Orchidgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not good news I am afraid. To protect their own people's jobs Singapore has gotten tougher on entry requirements. My son who is 21 secured a job but the government would not give him a work visa. They want people with experience, and who are providing expertise that can't be found here. 
What do you bring that can't be found here in Singapore already? You need a specialized skill and experience. 
Singapore is also super expensive. It is not the place to hang out while looking for a job. The Shanghai idea is good, and you will be closer to Singapore and can see the region and gain experience. KL is also a cheap plane flight away and 1/4 the cost of living in Singapore. I honestly wouldn't recommend what you are trying to do as there will be lots of obstacles, the number 1 being a work visa. 
Perhaps you could study here? If its a govt approved university you can work part time.


----------



## drewt09 (Dec 18, 2011)

well im a risk taker, and im not one of these people who just goes and blows a ton of money so im not too worried on it being expensive, i just need the essentials for the time being and when i decide to do it im going to make sure i have enough cash to survive if need be for a while to try to get the necessary things, and if it doesnt succeed i can at least say i tried, this is something i really want to do regardless so even if the odds are against me im going to try. just trying to gain as much info as possible.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ok get a job then move to Southern Asia


----------



## hkqt (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck drew! Don't worry about the nay sayers ^. Just make sure you're prepared. It's hard to move to another country, yet alone singapore. They want you to be able to contribute to society in order to be there.


----------

